# Has Anyone used UBER or Lyft to get around town?



## Lon (Nov 28, 2016)

It appears to be a very convenient and inexpensive way to get around. I am going to try it later this week.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 28, 2016)

Lon, let us know how you make out!

Uber, Lyft and ride sharing companies in general are illegal where I live, to protect the traditional taxi cab companies, that will change soon.  GoShare is another interesting ride sharing service that involves people who need a pickup truck or delivery van to move items.  You get a driver and a truck or van to take you and your goods where you need to go.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 29, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Lon, let us know how you make out!
> 
> Uber, Lyft and ride sharing companies in general are illegal where I live, to protect the traditional taxi cab companies, that will change soon.  GoShare is another interesting ride sharing service that involves people who need a pickup truck or delivery van to move items.  You get a driver and a truck or van to take you and your goods where you need to go.



That's a really good idea!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 29, 2016)

My daughter and SIL where uber drivers, for a month or so, until they added up the costs to their vehicles vs what they got paid!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 4, 2016)

I haven't tried them.  Not sure if we have them in my area yet.


----------



## Carla (Dec 4, 2016)

Lon said:


> It appears to be a very convenient and inexpensive way to get around. I am going to try it later this week.



Lon, I don't know if they do this in your state, but here they have vans or small buses that help transport seniors different places. You may want to check with your county and state for any available services too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2016)

Never used that service Lon, been years since I even called a cab for anything.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 5, 2016)

I haven't used a bus or cab for years.  We live on the outskirts of our city (of 90,00 people+/-) and from our bedroom window I can see the same bus stop where I took the bus all through my grade school years .  Each year, come spring, I say that I'm going to hop on the bus and take it to the city center and back - - -just for the ride.  So far, I never manage to do it but at 83, I'd better hurry up if I'm ever going to make the trip.


Anyone else still live in the house where they were born?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes. I took it from northern Jersey to New York City using a $30 off promotion given by my bank. The driver was a nice young man who came within 5 minutes. Uber gives you an estimate then when you book, sends you a picture of your driver along with the make, model and license number of the car. My ride wound up being free since they made a billing error plus found that the driver did not take the most efficient route. The adjustment was made after three emails responded to by three different customer service reps with the last making the final determination. I like that I don't have to worry about having enough money to pay for a trip if I was to get stranded somewhere.  MY honorary daughter sometimes uses Uber as well. We like it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2016)

DaveA said:


> I haven't used a bus or cab for years.  We live on the outskirts of our city (of 90,00 people+/-) and from our bedroom window I can see the same bus stop where I took the bus all through my grade school years .  Each year, come spring, I say that I'm going to hop on the bus and take it to the city center and back - - -just for the ride.  So far, I never manage to do it but at 83, I'd better hurry up if I'm ever going to make the trip.
> 
> Anyone else still live in the house where they were born?



Dave, Your post and all of this talk about various transportation  options has me thinking it's time to take a ride on the bus, before I  really need to someday.  I think I'll make a run to the center city for a  five dollar cup of coffee and a quick look around.  I know I'll feel  like a little kid with my money in my mitten, I'll wear my wrinkly old  disguise and no one will be the wiser!


----------



## DaveA (Dec 26, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Dave, Your post and all of this talk about various transportation  options has me thinking it's time to take a ride on the bus, before I  really need to someday.  I think I'll make a run to the center city for a  five dollar cup of coffee and a quick look around.  I know I'll feel  like a little kid with my money in my mitten, I'll wear my wrinkly old  disguise and no one will be the wiser!



I actually did take a ride on the train from near my home, into Boston.  Took one of my grandsons with me.  We had a bite to eat right at the terminal, waited a bit for the next train back to our origin, hopped in the car and drove home. As with the buses, it had been years since I'd been on a train.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 27, 2016)

Some lady in Boston was stabbed by the Lyft driver who arrived to pick her up at 11 PM.  Last night's news but no other details.  Didn't make much sense based on the brief news clip.  Maybe today they'll fill out the story.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 29, 2017)

Uber and Lyft started operation in my area today!!!

I guess I better start seriously shopping for a smartphone and do a couple of test runs before the snow starts to fly!!!


----------

